# Let's Talk Small: What is your favorite movement from Mahler's Second Symphony?



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

Mahler's Second Symphony is a work of epic proportions [like its budding and according to a few, sequel, the Third.] It fills the listener with so many emotions in its 80 minute journey that some are left wishing for more. Some, on the other hand, are exasperated and awe-struck. Consisting of five movements accompanied by a chorus, soprano and alto, the Second Symphony is quite popular among fans of Romantic music and Mahlerians. [Pun unintended]

Today, I ask the TalkClassical community to choose their favorite movement from this work. No double choices or all movements. Just ONE.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

I have a slight preference for the 1st movement (Totenfeier) since, IMO is the most impressive 1st movement in the history of symphonies. But it's a very difficult choice.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

The 1st movement is my favorite part. I love the rest, but that 1st movement (much like the 1st movement of his 3rd Symphony) is just heaven.


----------



## DaDirkNL (Aug 26, 2013)

I prefer the first movement over the others. Difficult choice though.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

The finale. It encompasses everything. At the end of the orchestral section, within the space of a few minutes, you have one of the loudest moments in music (the return of the "cry of disgust" that opened the movement), and then one of the quietest (the offstage fanfares, the last call). The end of the movement is, without doubt, the most uplifting and awe-inspiring passage in all of music.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I went with the song, Urlicht. Was tempted to go with the scherzo, which has no votes so far.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

The finale. It's overwhelming in a great performance, and brings the symphony's various disparate parts together wonderfully.


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

GreenMamba said:


> I went with the song, Urlicht. Was tempted to go with the scherzo, which has no votes so far.


I just voted for the "fishy" movement III.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

The beautifully poignant _Urlicht_.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

_Urlicht_. It is the most touching of all.


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 15, 2012)

SiegendesLicht said:


> _Urlicht_. It is the most touching of all.


I agree; and I also think that it sets up the finale perfectly. Impressive as that final movment is, I doubt it would have so much impact but for the contrast (both musical and thematic) with the remote, almost otherworldly expression of longing that preceded it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2014)

If I manage to pay attention the whole way through - I'll let you know after this current listen. It's my favorite Mahler symphony so far, but even so I can't say I "get it" enough to even pick a favorite movement yet


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2014)

This second movement is so cute.


----------



## nightscape (Jun 22, 2013)

Finale. One of the most emotional experiences I've ever had when I first heard it. This was when I was first making a serious effort to get into classical music. I'll admit it, I actually cried.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

So difficult

The first movement is so impressive.

The fourth is so beautiful and touching

The fifth is as epic as music gets though - and I just started singing Auferstehen to myself and even that was enough to give me the goosebumps as I imagined the climactic moments just around the corner.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

The 4th movement is beautiful, but the 5th is a like a symphony-within-a-symphony. It's amazing.


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

I voted for the fifth movement. [It took quite a bit of thinking.] Massive ending and splendid orchestration!


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

5th movement....needs more horns and trumpets though


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

> The finale. It encompasses everything. At the end of the orchestral section, within the space of a few minutes, you have one of the loudest moments in music (the return of the "cry of disgust" that opened the movement), and then one of the quietest (the offstage fanfares, the last call). The end of the movement is, without doubt, the most uplifting and awe-inspiring passage in all of music.





> Finale. One of the most emotional experiences I've ever had when I first heard it. This was when I was first making a serious effort to get into classical music. I'll admit it, I actually cried.


I'd love to be able to listen to the finale with both of you; I don't know anyone who loves M2 finale in the same way as me.


----------

